# Gold Tip 2005 New Products



## ARROWHNTR (Jul 31, 2003)

Our new 2005 products our now online, and will be availible at your local archery dealer in the next few weeks. Check them out:

http://www.goldtip.com/company/news/04_12_02.htm


----------



## roto4_00 (Nov 12, 2003)

When can we expect to see specifications of these new arrows, especially the 30x's.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

woohooo......liken' me some gold tip.


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Grains per inch?*

Can you tell me what the grains per inch are on the 30 x's ? Oh yes, they will be mine!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I am intersted in the pin nocks for sure.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*30X*

30X, are they already available?
Price???

F.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Eye Candy*

From what I saw due to their tighter tolerances these new 30X’s will be more popular than Easton’s 2613’s especially with their new pin nock system. It’s good for us too because we are already prepared with a superior nock that fits their pin. Our “C” pin nock. In fact Tim Gillingham is shooting his new 30X’s with our “C” pin nocks this weekend at the Utah open after running them through some rigorous testing.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Jul 31, 2003)

*30X Specs*

Pro 30 X:
Straightness Tol +/-.001"
Weight Tol. +/- .5 Grains
Grains Per In 10.385
Suggested Retail Shafts W/ Pin Nocks $120.00
Shafts W/ GT Nocks $115.00

30 X:
Straightness Tol +/-.003"
Weight Tol. +/- 2 Grains
Grains Per In 10.385
Suggested Retail 
Shafts W/ Pin Nocks $76.50
Shafts W/ GT Nocks $71.50


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*ARROWHNTR*

Thanks,

And what about spine?


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Jul 31, 2003)

They are stiff I right at .150" the few lucky ones that are shooting them are using 150gr+ Points and having really good success Tim (X-Cutter) has been shooting them for a while posting some good scores


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Any info on the grains per inch of the 30X's? Also what is the weight on the XCutter pin nock and pin nock bushing?

I thought last years improvements to the line were as good as it gets... Looks like you fellows are still working on new stuff. Good to stay busy. Plus it keeps Tim from talking about known distance vs judging yardage (Sorry, I just had to Mr. Mayor).


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: 30X Specs*



> _Originally posted by ARROWHNTR [
> 
> 30 X:
> Straightness Tol +/-.003"
> _


_ 

Which is right for straightness, .003 or like the press release says .005?_


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

> Any info on the grains per inch of the 30X's?



Pro 30 X:
Grains Per In 10.385


----------



## jmcginnis (Oct 6, 2002)

when can us common folk get our hands on these new shafts???


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Jul 31, 2003)

Straightness on the regular 30X is .003" not .005" as stated in the press release. The change has been made to the press release.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Jul 31, 2003)

The shafts are starting to ship to the dealers. There is a huge demand already for this product, so it might be a bit slow at first but by the middle of Jan they should be pretty readily availible.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*thanks ARROWHNTR for the clarification*

Wasn't busting anyones ball's, just my analytical thing for details. Things like Bowtech's catalog photo's (which are some of the best I've ever seen) have the model (guessing he's not a real archer) holding the bow without his wrist in the sling??? Not as bad as Cabela's archery catalog with the guy on the cover drawing the bow back w/the wrong hand. OK, now I'll shut up and lay by my dish, just had to get that worthless piece of info off my chest!


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I heard the spine was .250 sjb3


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

It is actually a .150 spine but they shoot awesome. I have already logged several 28+ X Vegas scores with them and I am back to shooting 150 grain points after trying 200 and 300 grains. I did however go to a wider launcher and it works a lot better. I am now currently shooting a Superstar by Golden-Key and on my way to leagues to shoot my first 30X Vegas score. Keep your fingers crossed for me will yah!

I have never found a stiff arrow to have a downside so dont let that scare you off. They shoot extremely well and look for them to win some big tournaments this year.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Goldtips*

good luck Tim!!! hats off to the guys at Goldtip, they are doing their best to bring us what we ask for. I think the new shafts will be a hit. I know the pin nocks will be, I saw them in Williams Az when x-cutter had his protos, they look awesome. Thankyou Goldtip!


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

Can you give us your setup info with those 150 gr tips? Draw weight, draw length, arrow length? 
Thanks,
JMAC

Oh, and good luck for your 30X game!!


----------



## Fog123 (Apr 15, 2004)

Why don't they just make them 0 spine or is that just to stiff? What use is a spine chart if the spines are all going super stiff anyway.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

The new GT Pin Nocks look alot like the McKinney Nocks which I now use. As far as availability I would contact Marvin Johnson who is in Kansas and one of GTs largest dealers and certainly has very good prices for shafts,completed arrows, or components. Marvin's # is 913-250-0931....


----------



## Tur-bow (Oct 4, 2002)

bsand said:


> The new GT Pin Nocks look alot like the McKinney Nocks which I now use.


I thought they looked more like X-10 nocks. 

Glad to see GT has some good stuff to look forward too. It will be nice tuning those new X30's with their variable weight system.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have had perfect flight from my X-Cutters the new 30X are going to be in my quiver next year . These new nocks are a must


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

I had a shooter call in this morning, Perry Harpering out of Indiana. Said his first score with the 30X was 29 baby X's. Impressive! But, if you know Perry, normal. He is shooting 200 grain points, 58lbs, 28" arrows. 

I am still playing, but currently, 150 grain points 29.5" shafts and Maganocks on the Pin system. Putting together some 300 grain points to try out of an Ovation at 58lbs and a Star Hunter rest.

You may have to go to a stiffer blade. At my longer draw I found that on the Hooter Shooter, I got much better grouping out of a wider, Pacesetter type blade rather than the Primos blade.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have been using the Premo blade and the GKF Horse Shoe launcher with my Gold Tip X-Cutters. I have shot my higher scores with the Horse Shoe launcher. You might want to try it out for yourself.


----------



## TTUArcher (Sep 30, 2002)

The Ted Nugent arrow is just plain cool.

But I would still love to own a Gold Tip in Blaze Orange.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

TTUarcher
I am so with you on that one. I have been begging for a orange carbon shaft for years now. even a all white would be good.


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

sure, I just got my X-cutters flying right, then I see these


----------



## dr. bow (Feb 18, 2004)

*30x*

I have 2 dozen just came in . New in package
Will sell for $115. per dozen with nocks and 150 grain nibbs. plus shipping
Please let me know. Thank You;
Naturesway archery


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Can anyone explain to me why the traditional shafts are heavier than the black and camo shafts? I may have to order some to try out.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Thetoneguy,

They have a larger outside diameter so there is more to the shaft to make it heavier......traditionalists like really heavy arrows on upwards of 600 grains coming off them recurves and longbows.....JB


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks man, that explains it fine. What sort of outside diameter difference are we talking? What are the normal XT hunter vs. the trads?


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

The traditional arrows are designed to be heavier as the traditional shooters like a little heavier arrow to suchion their release and to provide more kinetic energy as they generate more of their kinetic energy with weight rather than speed due to the reletive slow speeds that are shot with traditional equipment.


----------



## Ye Olde Archer (Nov 5, 2003)

*YE OLDE ARCHERY SHOPPE New Gold Tips*



ARROWHNTR said:


> Our new 2005 products our now online, and will be availible at your local archery dealer in the next few weeks. Check them out:
> 
> http://www.goldtip.com/company/news/04_12_02.htm


Check out the Great Prices at Ye Olde Archery Shoppe.
http://yeoldearcheryshoppe.com


----------

